# Weird BFD LED problem



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

My BFD 1124p LEDs show two different input levels. I run dual SVS PB13s and use a split RCA cable out of the receiver. The right input level is always 2 levels below the left. It wasn't always this way so I thought the BFD had an issue and sent it for repairs. They sent me a new one, I know this because the original had a scratch that isn't there on the replacement. And the exact same problem exists. Its not a cable issue because I switched them and the issue remained on the right side. I'm stumped:scratch:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Are you using the same filters for each channel of the BFD, or different filters for each channel?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

I was using the same filters and since getting the new one I haven't even loaded filters. I've got it in bypass mode.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Well then, it has to be either your RCA splitter, of one of the cables between the splitter and BFD. Try swapping the right and left cables and see if the problem moves to the other channel.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

I've tried switching them back and forth and it remains on the right side. That's what has me so perplexed.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Have you bypassed the splitter?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

i haven't yet, but i will as soon as my wife gets off the phone


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

it turns out the operting level switch was set -10dBV which gives me uneven levels, changing it to +4 dBu gives me even levels again


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

but for and unbalanced home stereo input shouldn't it be at -10dBV?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

That's probably because after switching to +4 the meter level reads much lower. The meter has lower resolution at lower levels, so small differences won't register.

Yes, the setting should be -10, unless you're driving the levels into clipping.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

ok with the operating level switch set to -10 and the rca splitter bypassed I tested cable 'A' in the right input then the left input. Then tested cable 'B' in the right input then the left input. In both scenarios the right level meter registered 2 LEDs lower than the left level meter. ???????????


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Looks like they dropped a fresh cover on your old BFD and sent it back to you. 

In the end it’s not that big a deal. If one channel is putting out a lower signal than the other, you can make it up with the sub’s gain control. It might be nothing more than the meter being miscalibrated.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

Everything points to the issue being with the bfd, but the odds of getting two units with that issue are astronomical. I have the serial number of the original unit in an email I sent Behringer. I'm going to check it against the unit when I get home after work.


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

Serial numbers don't match. So unless they went through the trouble of replacing the entire case without fixing the problem then the issue isn't originating in the bfd. But testing says its not a cable and the receiver doesn't have anything to do with it.


----------



## bjs (Jun 12, 2008)

corock said:


> ...with the operating level switch set to -10...


This may be a wild longshot...but have you got BOTH switches set at the -10 setting. You only mention one but there is actually one for each channel.


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, you have great perception skills, and I'm an idiot. I didn't know there was two switches. I'll check that out when I get home from work. Thanks for taking the time to take a wild shot. :T


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

OK, that was the issue. The right channel switch was set to +4. I must have looked at the diagram of the back of the bfd 10 times to make sure I had the switch at the right setting and not once did I notice there was 2 switches. Talk about having blinders on. Thanks again bjs for reading between the lines and pointing out something that would seem to be obvious.


----------



## bjs (Jun 12, 2008)

Great, glad you solved it!


----------

